# Blood test for ASC??



## zorro (20 Nov 2006)

Hi everyone,

I'm heading to ASC this January and had a quick question. When I was getting my initial bloodwork done, my potassium count came back 5.04. They want 5.02, and although the doc said it wasn't a big deal he suggested I get just the potassium retested just in case. The reason my count was higher is because I take protein supplements since I work out daily. The doc said this was likely the reason for my increased count.....and apparently he was right since after I laid off the juice for 2 weeks and retests my potassium was back in line. My question is: assuming you pass ASC and get sent for the medicals in toronto, do they do more blood tests? If so I will discontinue my protein use a couple weeks before I go since I don't want to be disqualified for something like that. 

Thanks.


----------



## old medic (20 Nov 2006)

http://www.toronto.drdc-rddc.gc.ca/medical/glfs_e.html



> Regardless of who provides the initial assessment, it is imperative that a second-level review/screening of documents occur at the Base level. Normally, this will be provided by the supporting Wing Surgeon/Base Surgeon or alternatively by an experienced Flight Surgeon. Beyond reviewing the history and physical examination, it is also imperative that a screening is conducted to confirm the presence of a complete set of acceptable medical preliminaries.



The doctor may, upon review of the file, check it again.


----------



## ROTP Applicant (20 Nov 2006)

When I went through Aircrew Selection, just over two years ago, a blood sample was not taken at DRDC Toronto. Chances are, the procedure hasn't changed since then.


----------

